# O2 Micro, Inc. O2 Flash Memory Card driver?

## borfig

I have

```
0b:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. O2 Flash Memory Card (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0494

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at e6510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Memory at e6500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [200] Advanced Error Reporting
```

on my Dell laptop.

I see that Ubuntu supports it (http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8331:1217).

But I can't find it in kernel, and LKDDB (http://cateee.net/lkddb) can't find it either.

So where is the driver?

----------

## Gusar

The standard sdhci driver should work. Emphasis on the "should", I've seen mentions lately that it doesn't work anymore with newer kernels. Try 2.6.38.

----------

